# Road to Hana



## Eagle7304 (Oct 23, 2012)

We are going to be in Maui in February, mostly to see the whales. I would like to go on the road to Hana, but my wife does not like the winding roads (or my driving). My question is how far past twin falls should we go to see any great falls. We are going with two other couples and I would like to do a little hiking but I don't want to go all the way to Hana on this trip....next year we will.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 24, 2012)

You should go all the way around past Hana, the sights are fantastic!


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 24, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> You should go all the way around past Hana, the sights are fantastic!



Seconded. Do the whole trip to and past Hana.


----------



## ww1aerofan (Oct 24, 2012)

*I hate the road to Hana...*

If you hate windy roads, you are dooming yourself for a torture 
session on the vastly " over-rated" road to Hana.

I am not a Maui basher, as I own two weeks a year there.
I do feel the Road to Hana is a tourist trap.  

I had my daughter and wife tossing up on the ride both times we have gone.
By the time you go there and get back, you will wish you had simply
Slept in and gone to a local beach.  

My advice, skip the trip and head off to Black Rock beach!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 24, 2012)

ww1aerofan said:


> If you hate windy roads, you are dooming yourself for a torture
> session on the vastly " over-rated" road to Hana.
> 
> I am not a Maui basher, as I own two weeks a year there.
> ...



I would have to disagree with your comments unless you are someone who is sensitive to motion sickness. If not and you want to see some really beautiful spots in a tropical rainforest then the Road to Hana is a must. 

I know my family had a truly memorable experience swimming in one of the twin falls lagoon with waterfall. Yes it took alittle athleticism to get there but it was well worth it.





And there are many, many scenic spots along the way.  Another must on our list is getting banana bread in Keanae along the Road to Hana and then body surfing at Homoa Beach that is right outside Hana


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 24, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I would have to disagree with your comments unless you are someone who is sensitive to motion sickness. If not and you want to see some really beautiful spots in a tropical rainforest then the Road to Hana is a must.
> 
> I know my family had a truly memorable experience swimming in one of the twin falls lagoon with waterfall. Yes it took alittle athleticism to get there but it was well worth it.
> 
> ...



We enjoyed the section of road beyond the Seven Pools  - on the south side of Haleakala, returning to upland near Tedeschi Winery - much more than the road to Hana.  Spectacular coastline, rugged country, not many people, very rural.  Also much drier.  Very nice.

We did it with a compact sized, 2WD vehicle without any difficulties.  We did the drive with friends who were living in Kahana.  They pointed out that all of the people who tell you that you can't/shouldn't attempt it without 4WD - and they even try to discourage you then - are almost all people who get a commission when they book you into a tour.


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 24, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I would have to disagree with your comments unless you are someone who is sensitive to motion sickness. If not and you want to see some really beautiful spots in a tropical rainforest then the Road to Hana is a must.



I have a lot of trouble with motion sickness, but you can't travel very fast on this road, so it wasn't really an issue. My husband was the driver and still talks about it, but I think we are all ready for another loop when we return to Hawaii next year. We had a great time. We were in a mini-van, so our reduced family group next year will be in a standard vehicle.

Sheila


----------



## MommaBear (Oct 24, 2012)

ww1aerofan said:


> If you hate windy roads, you are dooming yourself for a torture
> session on the vastly " over-rated" road to Hana.
> 
> I am not a Maui basher, as I own two weeks a year there.
> ...



I am glad I am not the only one! The waterfalls were not interesting as it was a dry period. You cannot see much of the ocean because of the foliage. I actually enjoyed the road beyond Hana much more. Did the drive once, don't need to do it again. Now Haleakela, that ride is amazing and the views interesting. Not for the faint of heart or those afraid of heights. I am lucky my DH drives, as I close my eyes at a number of the turns.


----------



## geoand (Oct 24, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> I am glad I am not the only one! You cannot see much of the ocean because of the foliage.



This is so common thruout the good ol US of A!  I have noticed that so many of the scenic drives are duds because of all the foliage and or thick forest of trees.  If they would take the time to cut the stuff down, the scenic views would be so much better!!!!!!


JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 24, 2012)

*tOUR COMPANIES*

I've driven the road to Hana and taken a tour.

Both are worth it if you are not in a hurry.  Try Bonine the nite before.  It helps people with seasickness.

The advantages of drive yourself include the ability to stop where you want, as long as you want.

The advantages of a tour are enormous if you are usually the driver.  You get to see a lot more than if you drove it yourself.

From an insurance agent in Kihei:  Watch out for jacked-up 4x4's driven by testestorone crazed 20 something Hawaiians.  Red vehicles have the most accidents on the road.

Sterling


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 24, 2012)

The journey past Hana is better than to Hana and it is not that bad at all. If anyone has motion sickness, then you probably get sick on planes as well. It is not a tough journey at all. I've done to Hana 3x and past Hana this past trip. It is definitely worth the trip, the scenery is spectacular past Hana.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 24, 2012)

I get very car sick, but do fine on planes and open-air boats as long as the ride is somewhat calm.   I hated the Road to Hana.  I was sicker than a dog most of the trip.  We did the entire circuit and I only really enjoyed the road past Hana because the scenery opened up quite a bit.   

My advice is to visit a few waterfalls and the Arboretum, and then turn around.  Have lunch at Mama's Fish House or somewhere in Paia. 

1) Pack more food and drinks than you think you'll need because there is nothing between Hana and Paia except perhaps a banana bread stand.  

2) Pack your valuables into a water-resistant backpack and leave your car unlocked at trailheads.  

3)  Pack tissues/toilet paper as many of the PortaPotties didn't have any.

4) Take Dramamine an hour before you arrive.  I got really sick because I took it too late. 

5) Let her drive and you do the navigating.  Or listen to the CD.  Don't let her read a map or tourbooks or she'll get sicker. 

6) Dress in layers, and bring rain jackets.  It's pretty cool/rainy in many parts. We wore shorts and sweatshirts and jackets (in early April).

7) Bring bug spray.  We got eaten alive at the Arboretum.

8) Take your time, but plan to be on your way home by the time the sun sets.  You don't want to be on those country roads after dark, and most certainly not on the road past Hana.  

9) If you do the entire circuit, bring your boogie boards because Hamoa Beach (past Hana) has awesome waves.  (Pay attention to what the locals are doing so that you don't get into danger.)

10) If it's raining past Hana, consider turning around.   There's plenty of evidence (e.g. parts where the asphalt had been washed away) of flash floods from water pouring down Haleakala into the ocean.


----------



## Eagle7304 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips. I will leave it up to the group to decide. We do plan on doing the zip line in up country. And a few mai tais!!!:whoopie::whoopie:


----------



## Tedman (Oct 24, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We enjoyed the section of road beyond the Seven Pools  - on the south side of Haleakala, returning to upland near Tedeschi Winery - much more than the road to Hana.  Spectacular coastline, rugged country, not many people, very rural.  Also much drier.  Very nice.
> 
> We did it with a compact sized, 2WD vehicle without any difficulties.  We did the drive with friends who were living in Kahana.  They pointed out that all of the people who tell you that you can't/shouldn't attempt it without 4WD - and they even try to discourage you then - are almost all people who get a commission when they book you into a tour.



I totally agree.

Ted


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 24, 2012)

Been to Maui several times and could never get my wife to do the road to Hana with us driving.  Concierge convinced her to do a van tour.   Valley Isle was the one we used, the driver was a hoot and we could do nothing about the traffic or the winding road so we relaxed and enjoyed the view.  She also took dramamine. 

We did an owners update with Consolidated which got us $100 off the price of the trip which made it do-able.  Van driver came to resort in Napili and dropped us off there, 12 hours total including breakfast, lunch and all the soft drinks &/or water we wanted.

It was worth it!


----------



## daventrina (Oct 26, 2012)

Have t go al least to Wanapanapa if driving.
may want to consider an air tour.


----------



## Htoo0 (Oct 26, 2012)

My wife and I drove as far as we dared in a Mustang. Found Lindbergh's final resting place on the way back as the 'trail' became a bit much for such a road car. Maybe if we would have stayed with it the road would have improved again but there wasn't any pavement when we were there. (2010) We enjoyed the trip and survived just fine. I'm not too sure about the Mustang. We're glad we made the trip but she's used to my driving. Don't think it's a must do over again type of thing however. So much to see and so little time.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Oct 26, 2012)

*South Route*

I love the Road to Hana, we have done it three times now and I enjoyed it as much on the third trip as the first.

I would suggest you take the south route and go to Lindbergh's grave and see Oheo Gulch, you could hike there and then return the way you came. You would avoid all of the turns and the road is not as bad as they say. I have taken the road twice without any issues, you just need to drive slow.

Then when you return next year take the road all the way around.


----------



## Kildahl (Oct 28, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> I've driven the road to Hana and taken a tour.
> 
> Both are worth it if you are not in a hurry.  Try Bonine the nite before.  It helps people with seasickness.
> 
> ...



Having driven it, I vote tour!


----------



## Kildahl (Oct 28, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> The journey past Hana is better than to Hana and it is not that bad at all. If anyone has motion sickness, then you probably get sick on planes as well. It is not a tough journey at all. I've done to Hana 3x and past Hana this past trip. It is definitely worth the trip, the scenery is spectacular past Hana.



Would have loved to go past Hana but the car rental firm said no support from them if anything goes wrong. Has the road been improved?
.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 28, 2012)

Kildahl said:


> Would have loved to go past Hana but the car rental firm said no support from them if anything goes wrong. Has the road been improved?
> .



Didn't really notice much to be concerned about. Roads were not difficult in my mind. Rental car agency never mentioned anything about the road.


----------



## Darwin (Oct 30, 2012)

*Tour*

I also vote tour.  I do all the driving in the family and because of that I miss out on a number of sights.

Last year we used a tour company and experienced the road to Hana and beyond.  Money well spent!  I have been on winding roads before but was able to enjoy the ride and see the sights.  No stress.

We did have a little trouble with the tour van and a rancher who was pulling a cattle trailer with his pickup.  This was well past Hana.  The road was not wide enough.  Glad we were on the inside lane.

We did the road ALL the way around.  Probably will not be doing that again anytime soon.  Nice to see once, but that was enough.


----------



## daventrina (Oct 31, 2012)

*Tours*

Problem with tours is that the don't necessarily stop where you want.
Many of the special things about the trip to Hana is the trip to Hana.

If the tour is driving... many of those you may miss.


----------



## daventrina (Nov 2, 2012)

*Fly Hana*

For the record ....
This is the best way to get to Hana 



hi08-728flyD 132 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 2, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Problem with tours is that the don't necessarily stop where you want.
> Many of the special things about the trip to Hana is the trip to Hana.
> 
> If the tour is driving... many of those you may miss.





daventrina said:


> For the record ....
> This is the best way to get to Hana
> 
> 
> ...


I'm betting that the plane makes fewer stops along the way than does a tour van.


----------



## daventrina (Nov 2, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'm betting that the plane makes fewer stops along the way than does a tour van.


Makes as many as we want .... as long as it is Kahului, Hana, or Kapalua. 
But it's a lot more fun :whoopie: BTW: it would be difficult for the tour van to get to Molokai 

Sorry ... just couldn't resist...


----------

